# What is the title key for pokken tournament



## hongyi98 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi guys I recently downloaded pokken tournament and I download cemu emulator. I try to run it and it just crash. I try google it and most of them said I need a title key to play. Whats the title key for pokken tournament?


----------



## Mazamin (Apr 30, 2016)

You can't ask for it here


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 30, 2016)

If GBATemp allowed that there would be TONS of title key list threads.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 30, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-title-key-and-title-id-posting-thread.396792/


----------

